# 400 Dollar sound system?



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I want to get a sound system, with no subs. I have 400 bucks and i already ahve a Pioneer Head-unit so all I need are speakers and maybe an amp. Can people tell me some advice on the speakers and maybe an amp if it's worth it in a 400 bucks limit.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-mMMBfp...i=1086000CS&g=76400&search=infinity+reference

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4950&item=5739607139&rd=1

Most people would say uplug your rear speakers so that would put you right at $400. If you want to keep your rear speakers in (I do because I have multipile passangers all the time then you could add these
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-mMMBfp...000&I=1086002I&search=infinity+reference+6002

I have 2 pairs of those speakers, I wish I would have gotten one set for rear and then a set of those compents for the front.

You can probably find the compents and speakers on ebay with time and get it all fro around $400 though.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

CDT 6.5" EF61 $179 (from DJDillioDon [email protected])
Hifonics ZX4400 $209 (www.onlinecarstereo.com)
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13116

the amp is 4 channel, but can be bridged into 2 which will produce 220 watts per channel at 4 ohms....that will make those speakers scream like you would not believe. And the nice thing about the 4 channel amp is it gives you headroom. Which means you have options in the future if you ever want to add a sub, you have the amp already, no need to buy another one! 

Dont worry about any rear speakers, just add this comp set in the front doors and let it roar!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

e-bay and pawn shops can be good options if your not worried about a warranty.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well, i dont know how you feel about phoenix gold, but on ebay they have 6.5" and 5 1/4" component sets w/ amp on ebay for about that price. 
heres link.http://search.ebay.com/phoenix-gold...tionZcompareQQcopagenumZ1QQcoentrypageZsearch


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think phoenix gold subs and amps are great , but personally ive never used their components. For now i only have the amp and two 12s and for what i paid ..they sound god damn good.


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

honestly for 400 i got 2 10" subs and an amp off my cousin i would recommend looking for atleast 1 10 or 12 if u want a nice sounding system since u already have a deck... with 1 10 or 12 i think u would get some good sound quality as long as u have good mids and highs but thats just my opinion


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

cmack said:


> honestly for 400 i got 2 10" subs and an amp off my cousin i would recommend looking for atleast 1 10 or 12 if u want a nice sounding system since u already have a deck... with 1 10 or 12 i think u would get some good sound quality as long as u have good mids and highs but thats just my opinion


yeah but he said that he didnt want subs. Also i think that phoenix gold components are awesome. My friend has some in his 3000gt. two in custom carbon fiber kickpanels. They kick the shit out of infinitys IMO


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

91sentra said:


> yeah but he said that he didnt want subs. Also i think that phoenix gold components are awesome. My friend has some in his 3000gt. two in custom carbon fiber kickpanels. They kick the shit out of infinitys IMO


 which PGs tho? The top of the line ones sound awesome, i know the PG dealer and he had them in his Accord and they sounded sweet. I donno about the lower end models tho.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you dont want to run a system without rear speakers unless you have a FULL system meaning sub as well. i dont play my rear speakers and when i do turn them on for my friends when they are in the back it just sounds muddy to me.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> which PGs tho? The top of the line ones sound awesome, i know the PG dealer and he had them in his Accord and they sounded sweet. I donno about the lower end models tho.


He had the elite series which is what i recomended to the kid wanting the 400 dalla system


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah if you can swing the Elite Ti9 3 way set for 4 bills new....then I would be all over it in a heartbeat!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Yeah if you can swing the Elite Ti9 3 way set for 4 bills new....then I would be all over it in a heartbeat!


they're on ebay, for 329 plus shipping which is 20 i think so its 4 component speakers and an amp for them. Good deal!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i think phoenix gold subs and amps are great , but personally ive never used their components. For now i only have the amp and two 12s and for what i paid ..they sound god damn good.


my friend's PG's sucked balls. they started making this whistling noise when he would cut on the engine and he would rev it up and the higher the rpms the higher the whistle would be.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would get rockford fosgate speakers and amp. rockford is one of the best companies that make speakers.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> i would get rockford fosgate speakers and amp. rockford is one of the best companies that make speakers.


Were one of the best. If you can get ahold of an older amp then go for it, but they've lowered the quality if all their products.


----------

